
Nomad passport index 2017. Sweden leads [pdf] - Jan_jw
https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/nomadcapitalist/Nomad-Passport-Index-2017.pdf
======
varjag
The list looks pretty arbitrary. E.g. in reality, you would definitely prefer
Norwegian passport over Latvian.

